# Anyone own a 3" 1911??



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Does anyone have a 3" 1911? I'm in the middle of a trade for a Springfield and am interested in any feedback on the 3" version.


----------



## nobodE (Aug 16, 2006)

3.5" is too short for me. I don't know anybody that even owns one of these.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

nobodE said:


> I don't know anybody that even owns one of these.


Me either, that's why I asked the question.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I do. My Colt Defender. Defender works great. Don't know anything 'bout short Springys.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Charlie said:


> I do. My Colt Defender. *Defender works great*. Don't know anything 'bout short Springys.


Trade you, then you'll have some experience. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## 1911driver (May 9, 2006)

*3" Colt*

I own and have shot a Colt Tank Officers model. Officer's slide on a Commander frame. It is an interesting weapon...Colt built them on orders from the Pentagon. Mine cycled perfectly over several magazines and was very accurate at 7M's.... The barrel is a 3.5" standard Officer's barrel.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I have/carry a kimber eclipse ultra (3" SS 1911) .the BIGGEST problem with them is they are NOT forgiving to those with a weak wrist.You have to keep a death grip so the slide is FORCED to cycle and not your wrist.I can shoot my commander with a lazy wrist and its fine If I swap over to the kimber and dont tighten up it will FTF till I remember which one Im shootin,(usually only one or two shots:mrgreen: )


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*2400*

I like my 3" carry guns but the 4" BOBTAIL has become my most used carry .










Ron


----------



## awall (Jun 15, 2006)

I have a Kimber Ultra CDP. It is my primary carry. Works great and wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------



## JHG (Jul 4, 2006)

I had a colt defender .... beautiful firearm but I hated to shoot it. The muzzle blast was ungodly and it made my reconstructed shoulder hurt everytime I fired it. I finally just sold it.


----------



## MJZZZ (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm having nothing but trouble with my Ultra CDP II, I kinda regret buying it. I should have got a 4" gun. Mike Z


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry to hear that - I have heard a lot of mixed stuff about the super compact 1911s. They sometimes have timing issues when they are that small.

I think one this size is the ONLY time I'd be tempted to buy a used one - I'd insist on meeting at the range and putting 50 rounds thru it.


----------



## kansas45 (May 20, 2006)

I bought a slightly used S/A Ultra Compact a few month's ago. I thought I would sell it or use it for a trade on something else. Of course I had to shoot it. It had less than 500 round's when I bought it. & it took at least another 400 round's to break it in enough to consider it reliable. I think I'll keep it now. I have grown very fond of the little pistol! It dosen't seem to be too much of a handfull to shoot & the accuracy suprises me.


----------



## GMCJones (Aug 31, 2006)

I have recently purchased a SA Micro-Compact (3 incher) and it is a very accurate weapon. I carry it exclusively as my CCW - it is unbelievable how small it is. BTW, just joined and this is my first post.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Well Ive owned 2 neither were reliable to point of carry. But interesting thing I found useing 230 ball was lack of power. I shot 1/4" Lexan at 10' and bullet failed to go thru. This is plastic people. I shot wall of my barn and then removed bullet with my fingers. Did same with my Commander and hole in barn and Lexan.
] Must use lighter bullet Corbon has a non +P DPX just for compacts. I tried that against targets and they worked. I stay with my Commander. I have been tempted to get a Defender but would only use the Corbon in it.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I have never had a chance to shoot one. maybe some day...


----------



## Ala Dan (May 11, 2006)

Yes, I own a 3" Kimber Stainless Ultra Carry II that I use as my everyday
CCW piece. It has proven too be very reliable with all types of ammunition;
even all major brands of JHP's, including Winchester 185 grain Silver-Tips.


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

I haven't shot the Springfield shorty,my little Colt is small enough for me!


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

I think I would be worried about reliability. 

The small GI versions can be had for a good price, but I would feel like I was taking a chance on it if I bought one.


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

No problems with mine except cheap magazines. Wilson combat 100% and colt with shooting star springs and colt factory-1 rd. Randall:smt071


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I looked at a Springfield Micro~Compact w/ a 3" barrel today. SWEET! I think it would carry better than my G23 that’s why I looked. But it cost twice the price. Ouch!


----------



## SteveK (Jul 29, 2006)

We have the Raptor II 5", the Raptor Pro 4" (SWMBO has informed me that the Pro is "hers"  ) and the Ultra Raptor 3". All have been great, and they are darn accurate. Replaced all the grips with the Hogue rubber grips with finger grooves. We've been using stock Kimber mags without any problems. :smt1099


----------



## bdsnooks (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi 2400,

I've got a Springfield Ultra Compact Hi-cap (3").
It's totally reliable, go's bang every time---nice gun with a bull bbl, but I can't hit a barn with it. (probably just me, although I shoot a 4" & 5" pretty well).


----------



## billdeserthills (Oct 5, 2006)

*3" 1911 .45's*

I have two, (1) Para- Ordanance P-10 ten round clip, accurate to about 10 yards on a good day, the other is a Kimber Ultra Ten II, ten round clip accurate to 15 yards good or bad day!


----------



## wetidlerjr (Oct 14, 2006)

2400 said:


> Does anyone have a 3" 1911? I'm in the middle of a trade for a Springfield and am interested in any feedback on the 3" version.


I have a Colt Defender. I have had no problems with FTF or FTE. It is the only one I can recommend. :mrgreen:


----------



## Blastard (Aug 10, 2006)

I've heard good things about Springfield's 9mm EMP.


----------



## yankeedoodle (Oct 14, 2006)

*Kimber Ultra Tactical w/ Kimpro Frame*



2400 said:


> Does anyone have a 3" 1911? I'm in the middle of a trade for a Springfield and am interested in any feedback on the 3" version.


This one is as good as my 5" any where up to 50 feet. (have not tried it beyond that) Smooth as silk-no issues-have 1500 rounds thru it, time for new recoil springs so I don't have any issues.










Kimber eclipse with full Kimpro finish.

3" Tactical works great with both Kimber mags(with Wilson 47D Springs and followers), and Wilson Mags


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*3" Full Frame*

In one of the other forums, a fellow ask if any one had ever seen a 3" on a full frame bobtail-- or if anyone made one

Here was my reply:

Don't know of anyone who makes one but if they did,,This is what it would look like. The frame is a CDP pro CARRY that I bobtailed and the slide is from my ULTRA ECLIPSE. Got me thinking so my stainless bobtail and ultra may end up being a 3" BOBTAIL AND A COMPACT :drooling:










:smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 X 7
TO ALL FELLOW VETS

Ron


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

2400 said:


> Does anyone have a 3" 1911? I'm in the middle of a trade for a Springfield and am interested in any feedback on the 3" version.


Yep. Look at the Kimber Ultra Carry in stainless. You'll be very happy with the gun. No jams, failures etc. so far. :smt071


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

My Para Ordinance Covert Carry in 3" barrel has shown itself to be reliable and accurate. But I've had good luck with short 1911s.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

*3" barrel*

I've got a Detonics Combat Master. No functioning problems, but racking the slide, with its double recoil spring, requires spending some time in the gym.


----------

